# Remove Door - Window Appliqués / Chrome Trim



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi all, 

I want to replace the black appliqués on the doors. I read somewhere that you have to remove the bottom chrome window trim? Is this true, if so, does it just pop up or slide off? Any chance I could break something? Any help is greatly appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry but I'm not sure what you mean for Window Appliques.. Do you mean the chrome around the window itself? The bottom edge of this provides the water seal between your window glass and the inside of the door. You can't remove that, unless you want water down inside the door, which wouldn't be a good thing. Could you paint it to dechrome it maybe. How it comes off though without bending it up I don't know. 

Now the inside of the door panel itself, yes it comes off as a complete panel. Could you paint that for sure.


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

carbon02 said:


> Sorry but I'm not sure what you mean for Window Appliques.. Do you mean the chrome around the window itself? The bottom edge of this provides the water seal between your window glass and the inside of the door. You can't remove that, unless you want water down inside the door, which wouldn't be a good thing. Could you paint it to dechrome it maybe. How it comes off though without bending it up I don't know.
> 
> Now the inside of the door panel itself, yes it comes off as a complete panel. Could you paint that for sure.


I have attached a screenshot below lol. It’s the black matte plastic on the side of each window. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think that's part of the door. Sorry I haven't pulled that apart.


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

No worries! Maybe someone else can chime in? GM gives each of the appliqués (4) separate part numbers so I’m sure they’re removable. Just can’t find instructions for how to pop them off. 

Mine has a scratch so I wanted to replace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I know the triangle ones in the rear behind the windows simply pop off, although with a lot of force. Replaced both of mine.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The window seals - the chrome strips at the bottom of the window are press fit. You need to take your time removing them so that you avoid bending them. I replaced my chrome ones with black LS seals. I also replaced the rear appliques and as @Thebigzeus says, they pop off. The issue with them though is there are three pop on clips that tend to break when you remove them, so you need to purchase some prior to removing them. A secondary issue is that the pockets that these clips slide into also occasionaly break as well. 

I am intested in what you find out though as I experimented with mine and the experiment flopped. Just been to busy to figure out how to remove them. Post the part numbers if you would.


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

I will try to remove them this weekend hopefully. Want to make them piano black. 

Front right: 95090576
Front left: 9509575
Left rear: 95492676
Right rear: 95492677


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I found this thread for the rear appliques as I could not find my own posts LOL...

*Removal of Applique in Rear Quarter Panel?

*


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they are riveted into the frame behind the window seal. As far as the chrome window pieces, there is a small tab you have to push to get them to come up near the center of the applique area.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bsumpter said:


> As far as the chrome window pieces, there is a small tab you have to push to get them to come up near the center of the applique area.


What?

Are you talking about the rear appliques? The chrome strip on the bottom? If so, you could bend very small tabs on the back side to remove the chrome strip, but it leaves holes and water gets in.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just for future reference:


















Removal of Applique in Rear Quarter Panel?


My apologies if this has already been covered elsewhere. I tried searching the threads but didn't find anything. Would anyone know how to remove the applique (small, black triangular cover behind the quarter window) from the rear quarter panel? I've heard that some of the panels on the interior...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

